# I got fired from Walmart.



## xisnotx

So, I started working at the Walmart in Mays Landing, New Jersey in the beginning of June of this year initially as an ICS associate (Inventory) and later as a CAP team associate (customer service). What I really did was stock shelves. I worked hard at my job and did a lot, but in that time span I called out a total of 8 days..so they decided to fire me. Beyond working myself tired, J had a step brother under my care that I had to schedule around. They kept on switching my schedule so I would work at their discretion...not really able to get a consistent schedule. I worked for $9 an hour.

I have a Bachelors degree in Philosophy (don't do Philosophy) and a cert. in management. I worked at a level below I should have been, as a grunt worker and not a manager, for less money than I could have had, and with an amount of effort that wasn't common.

I still got fired.

I'm a 25 year old man and trust me when I say you don't want me on these streets. So which is it, do you want me to be employed...of should I start the next world war right here in the east coast. I'm not opposed to either but it is to your benefit I am employed. You want me to buy into the system..because if I don't, those are lives I'll be buying instead.

At the end of the day, a man has to eat. Kill or be killed, or just let me eat before it gets to that. That's your first warning.


----------



## Emerald Legend

Hey, it's a dog eat dog world, so be a pitbull is what I can say. Do what you got to do to eat because world is cruel..and being positive doesn't/won't feed bellies.


----------



## Metalize

Huh, wow. Guess my Bachelor's in IT was worth more than I thought that I was employed right after college. Yeah, you can't call out that much, that's excessive for a new employee (or anyone within that time span).

Nothing to do with eating dogs.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Metasentient said:


> Huh, wow. Guess my Bachelor's in IT was worth more than I thought that I was employed right after college. Yeah, you can't call out that much, that's excessive for a new employee (or anyone within that time span).
> 
> Nothing to do with eating dogs.


What are you so enthralled about?


----------



## Metalize

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> What are you so enthralled about?


Only you.


----------



## VinnieBob

FUCK WALLY WORLD
wal-mart can kiss my pasty little Sicilian ass


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Metasentient said:


> Only you.


That means you have completed your response draft to my message. When will I receive the final copy?


----------



## Metalize

The poor tired weary geriatric wolf has Alzheimer's and constantly needs to rewrite everything because it forgets.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Metasentient said:


> The poor tired weary geriatric wolf has Alzheimer's and constantly needs to rewrite everything because it forgets.


Lousy brain shrinkage and mental instability associated with old Wolfie dogs, what if I persist more often than not?


----------



## Metalize

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Lousy brain shrinkage and mental instability associated with old Wolfie dogs, what if I persist more often than not?


Yoda the Piglet Escapes Slaughterhouse, Finds Love and Safety Yoda Piglet AWWW – Inhabitat - Sustainable Design Innovation, Eco Architecture, Green Building


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Metasentient said:


> Yoda the Piglet Escapes Slaughterhouse, Finds Love and Safety Yoda Piglet AWWW â€“ Inhabitat - Sustainable Design Innovation, Eco Architecture, Green Building


yoda piglet is a demon spawn a nonreal entity you have been lied to


----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator

People of Walmart


----------



## sweetraglansweater

Metasentient said:


> Only you.


 @Grandmaster Yoda will you two hook up already? The sexual tension is killing me.


----------



## Metalize

line's this way, ayy 
oh shit meta


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

sweetraglansweater said:


> @Grandmaster Yoda will you two hook up already? The sexual tension is killing me.


Wolfie is a self identified plant despite the scientific understanding of her being an Aryan whose grandmother left Germany to fight with communist Russia so she could only eat bread and her city was burned down so the Germans would starve in the winter.


----------



## sweetraglansweater

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Wolfie is a self identified plant despite the scientific understanding of her being an Aryan whose grandmother left Germany to fight with communist Russia so she could only eat bread and her city was burned down so the Germans would starve in the winter.


are these reasons not to hook up with her or the reasons you are shamelessly flirting with her?

not sure...


----------



## Metalize

I'm still hinging on the belief that Yoda is secretly an FBI agent sent to catch pedos, and if I make the slightest hint of an overture to him, I will be carted off to solitary.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

sweetraglansweater said:


> are these reasons not to hook up with her or the reasons you are shamelessly flirting with her?
> 
> not sure...


Would you suggest that I believe that plants don't have feelings? I sponsor meat killing why would I accept plant raping?


----------



## Metalize

My grandma didn't fight Germany, she didn't have any nukes on her 
My dad did shout at a bear and unintentionally scare it off... he thought it was a person taking a dump in the middle of the railroad tracks. True story. 

Oh look this board lives again. My work here is done, please make sure to send your tributes to the right nursing home address.


----------



## Xanthus Primus

xisnotx said:


> So, I started working at the Walmart in Mays Landing, New Jersey in the beginning of June of this year initially as an ICS associate (Inventory) and later as a CAP team associate (customer service). What I really did was stock shelves. I worked hard at my job and did a lot, but in that time span I called out a total of 8 days..so they decided to fire me. Beyond working myself tired, J had a step brother under my care that I had to schedule around. They kept on switching my schedule so I would work at their discretion...not really able to get a consistent schedule. I worked for $9 an hour.
> 
> I have a Bachelors degree in Philosophy (don't do Philosophy) and a cert. in management. I worked at a level below I should have been, as a grunt worker and not a manager, for less money than I could have had, and with an amount of effort that wasn't common.
> 
> I still got fired.
> 
> I'm a 25 year old man and trust me when I say you don't want me on these streets. So which is it, do you want me to be employed...of should I start the next world war right here in the east coast. I'm not opposed to either but it is to your benefit I am employed. You want me to buy into the system..because if I don't, those are lives I'll be buying instead.
> 
> At the end of the day, a man has to eat. Kill or be killed, or just let me eat before it gets to that. That's your first warning.


These companies are very manipulative and do not care for people, period. Then they wonder why work gets done with no care. They wonder why people don't put much effort into getting the job done correctly, and they wonder why people are hesitant to go the extra mile for them.

This new generation of management have no people skills what so ever. Have no desire to lead. Have no desire to empower or unlock potential in their workers. No communication skill. The only skills they have picked up are quick manipulative tactics and methods to get people to do the work which in the end leaves people feeling used, and makes them not want to help out more than they need to.


----------



## Xanthus Primus

I can judge from the tone and phrasing of his posts, that he would not even be mildly offended by it. I don't think many would be offended by it, considering the fact that this is a forum, not a live social gathering.


----------



## Fleetfoot

I would be proud to be fired from Wal-Mart. Hopefully it would be from something mischievous like moving dog food to the cereal aisle or having shopping cart jousting and have betting pools set up. Oh, the possibilities.

I know you have to earn a living, but there's many other places where you can make a better one and probably be happy doing it. I wouldn't worry about it, just keep searching and broadening your horizon.


----------



## Entropic

Word Dispenser said:


> I got the same impression as @HAL.
> 
> He's saying he wants to start a world war... Regardless of whether he's capable of that, he claims to be.
> 
> He's basically saying, "Give me a job, or I'm going to make sure everyone suffers."
> 
> I'm not saying he's going out with a gun. But, maybe a bomb. Or maybe something else.
> 
> It's best to be safe rather than sorry. If the police know about it, they can address it without anything happening, even if nothing would happen anyway.
> 
> You don't make threats like that, even if you're not capable. If you do, then you should be taken down, and made an example of.


I didn't, lol. I read someone who was venting, too. Idk, Se vs Ne thing? A lot of my friends speak the same, too. I wouldn't consider any of that very seriously.



John X said:


> We are talking about the man because it is a thread about him and his intentions. A thread he willingly made; so why are we rude for discussing the sincerity of the contents within the thread? The discussion is calm and impersonal, as it should be.
> 
> He doesn't need to be included in every aspect of the discussion; and every response does not need to be direct back to the original poster. There are many threads on this site that start off with an original post similar to his, and veer off into separate mini-discussions; why should this thread be any different?And why is it rude in this particular case? It's been done plenty of times on this site.
> 
> And I am sure he takes no offense to our next-room discussion.


It's rude because it's discussing his _character_ without his acknowledgement and doing so in public. Essentially, it's talking behind his back and making clear that you do.



John X said:


> I can judge from the tone and phrasing of his posts, that he would not even be mildly offended by it. I don't think many would be offended by it, considering the fact that this is a forum, not a live social gathering.


Also, it's rude to assume that you know his reactions for him. You may be right about it, but you don't know until you ask him yourself. Until then, it is better to not assume things.


----------



## Word Dispenser

Entropic said:


> I didn't, lol. I read someone who was venting, too. Idk, Se vs Ne thing? A lot of my friends speak the same, too. I wouldn't consider any of that very seriously.


I don't think I've ever met anyone who said, with what appears to be all seriousness, that they are going to go out there and start 'world war 3', and be paid in 'human lives'. No matter how angry you are, that kind of threat seems like it should be taken seriously. I mean, I'm pretty good at reading tones on the internet, or IRL, so if someone was doing it in an 'angry-joking' way, I could pick up on it, but...

It seems pretty damn extreme, is all. The way it was written. Even sounded as if they thought they were capable of it.

I'm used to people getting angry and saying they 'hate the world' they 'hate people' and swear and go nuts and hit things and throw things.. But they don't make actual serious threats like that. I'm not talking about empty threats.

Don't think it has to do with functions.


----------



## Entropic

Word Dispenser said:


> I don't think I've ever met anyone who said, with what appears to be all seriousness, that they are going to go out there and start 'world war 3', and be paid in 'human lives'. No matter how angry you are, that kind of threat seems like it should be taken seriously. I mean, I'm pretty good at reading tones on the internet, or IRL, so if someone was doing it in an 'angry-joking' way, I could pick up on it, but...
> 
> It seems pretty damn extreme, is all. The way it was written. Even sounded as if they thought they were capable of it.
> 
> I'm used to people getting angry and saying they 'hate the world' they 'hate people' and swear and go nuts and hit things and throw things.. But they don't make actual threats like that.
> 
> Don't think it has to do with functions.


Then why do people interpret it so differently?


----------



## Word Dispenser

Entropic said:


> Then why do people interpret it so differently?


 I might argue that it's because some people are better at picking up serious vs. joking tones on the internet than others. 

That said, it doesn't seem as if anything is going to come from this, and that he changed his mind. Thus, I'd be the one who didn't pick up the right tones in this case.

But, when he wrote that, his threat seemed pretty serious. And in all honesty, kind of ridiculous. "You don't want me on the streets. If I'm on the streets, I'm going to kill people. So, give me a job, or I'll kill people." Kind of thing. It almost seemed as if he expected to get a job offer through here or something. :kitteh:


----------



## Xanthus Primus

Entropic said:


> I didn't, lol. I read someone who was venting, too. Idk, Se vs Ne thing? A lot of my friends speak the same, too. I wouldn't consider any of that very seriously.
> It's rude because it's discussing his _character_ without his acknowledgement and doing so in public. Essentially, it's talking behind his back and making clear that you d0
> 
> 
> Also, it's rude to assume that you know his reactions for him. You may be right about it, but you don't know until you ask him yourself. Until then, it is better to not assume things.



I'm talking about the sincerity of the statements he made, and the potential implications of the post. He opened his character up to some level of scrutiny when he made the statements so any one is well within their right to question his character as it relates to the statements only; since his statement is the topic of the thread. So if the poster A is concerned with a post he made; he is free to voice his concerns, and if poster B disagree; that person is well within their right to disagree and explain why he or she disagree with Poster A, regardless of his awareness. 

Since when, on a public forum, do people have to get the okay from the thread starter to discuss the implications and sincerity of the original post which he himself submitted by his own volition? A statement he put forth and made open to criticism, advice, analysis, discouragement or encouragement? His character is neither damaged nor improved by our discussion. That brother will be alright.


----------



## stiletto

@_Word Dispenser_

For what it's worth, I noticed that tone as well. Which is why I encouraged OP (who should be reading this) to be smarter and more in control of his own feelings and actions. Anger can be channeled in both destructive and productive ways, someone with strength and resilience can harness that useful energy and direct it to where it benefits themselves the most rather than allowing their minds and impulses call the shots.


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

Apply for marketing/advertising/writing jobs which favor Philosophy majors? Prepare a decent portfolio and CV, and apply to any possible job you can find


----------



## General Lee Awesome

i dont get it. you missed 8 days of work in the span of a few month.. it only make sense you get fired.


----------



## Merov

I'm sorry you lost your Job at Wallmart.

Unfortunately good deeds seldom get rewarded.

There might be too many people who can stock shelves better than you can, without pondering the meaning of 30 different types of potato chip. (Kettle Boil Master Race Reporting)

Anyways, I wish you luck mang. Hope you manage to overcome.


----------



## Thalassa

You obviously don't do philosophy if you're shocked this happened while working at Wal Mart. I would expect someone much more ignorant to be this surprised and pissed off. Or to take a job at Wally World in the first place.


----------



## Thalassa

Merov said:


> I'm sorry you lost your Job at Wallmart.
> 
> Unfortunately good deeds seldom get rewarded.
> 
> There might be too many people who can stock shelves better than you can, without pondering the meaning of 30 different types of potato chip. (Kettle Boil Master Race Reporting)
> 
> Anyways, I wish you luck mang. Hope you manage to overcome.


Or you know, make more informed decisions about which companies are ethical enough to actually reward hard work and loyalty, as befitting a college graduate in an area of critical thought like Philosophy. 

You can't just make absurd decisions and expect life to conform to your ideal. "Yes, I'd like to smuggle drugs internationally, and never be held legally accountable."


----------



## Merov

Thalassa said:


> Or you know, make more informed decisions about which companies are ethical enough to actually reward hard work and loyalty, as befitting a college graduate in an area of critical thought like Philosophy.
> 
> You can't just make absurd decisions and expect life to conform to your ideal. "Yes, I'd like to smuggle drugs internationally, and never be held legally accountable."


Hmm. I want to be delicate, because my posts are being monitored, so here goes nothing.
Philosophy is absolutely useless. You dun goofed. 

*clears throat. 

Sorry. I'm probably wrong. There are so many...err...fields of...err...application of philosophy that will...err...umm...

0_0

Okay. Let me try this again.

Companies are as ethical as lenience is to profits. If they can appoint a manager in a clerk position, THEY WILL, AT A CLERKS PAY.

Simple supply and demand. If the demand is low, and the supply is high, they get to dictate the terms of your slave...I mean...employment.

International drug trade sounds like a lucrative opportunity, but I don't have the stomach for the bloodshed and destroyed lives.
Then again, you never know unless you try, right? 

In all genuine honesty, and an attempt to not be a total asshole, philosophy is a outdated pseudo-science that give subjective points of opinion. It does not translate to business, unless you are employed in education (who convinces you it's worth something). 

To profit, or not to profit. That is the question (business asks).


----------



## Thalassa

Merov said:


> Hmm. I want to be delicate, because my posts are being monitored, so here goes nothing.
> Philosophy is absolutely useless. You dun goofed.
> 
> *clears throat.
> 
> Sorry. I'm probably wrong. There are so many...err...fields of...err...application of philosophy that will...err...umm...
> 
> 0_0
> 
> Okay. Let me try this again.
> 
> Companies are as ethical as lenience is to profits. If they can appoint a manager in a clerk position, THEY WILL, AT A CLERKS PAY.
> 
> Simple supply and demand. If the demand is low, and the supply is high, they get to dictate the terms of your slave...I mean...employment.
> 
> International drug trade sounds like a lucrative opportunity, but I don't have the stomach for the bloodshed and destroyed lives.
> Then again, you never know unless you try, right?
> 
> In all genuine honesty, and an attempt to not be a total asshole, philosophy is a outdated pseudo-science that give subjective points of opinion. It does not translate to business, unless you are employed in education (who convinces you it's worth something).
> 
> To profit, or not to profit. That is the question (business asks).


Critical thinking skills never go out of style, and no matter your opinion of Western Philosophy (honestly not my favorite subject)...university should produce graduates of liberal arts who at bare minimum have certain skills, including research, inquiry and analysis. Ninth grade drop outs and desperately poor people fall for the song and dance at Wal Mart. A college graduate should take it as a summer job at worst, an inside social observation/experiment at best. They are a notoriously terrible company who produce the cycle of working poverty/welfare, while getting the best breaks for their family business. 

I just don't have any pity for him. Maybe if he was a teenager, but his rant is ridiculous. He's not a victim, he made a bad decision, and should have looked for a different job or different company.

I have noticed that the middle class of Gen Y though has produced a lot of narcissists or whiners who don't understand why the world just doesn't conform to their individual narrative ...this is one example, the blatant stupidity about believing Post Enlightenment Western Democracy being the natural state of mankind, instead of the opposite, being another common example. Postmodernism + sheltered spoiled kids= dumbfucks with no common sense.


----------



## Thalassa

John X said:


> The system exist, and it is the most corrupt piece of shit you will ever see; especially here in America. Don't fool yourself with that self-righteous rant.


I take the middle position here: I agree with you that there are saner or more ethical and desirable business models, there's no doubt there. However, on the other hand, it's actually pretty offensive for a college graduate who is over 25 with access to the Internet in a first world country to act terribly shocked Wal Mart treats people like they're disposable. Talk about having your head up your ass, and unwarranted victim mentality. ..but maybe he was one of those people who thought poor people all get what they deserve, and Wal Mart was going to make a special place for him, since he studied Philosophy. ..clearly this an occasion of completely self centered lol, on the OPs part. ..now we have to watch out as he becomes Jimmy Bulger and seduces the Obama daughters with his superior individuality.

Everyone doesn't get to be a victim in the narrative. That's where today's liberals have gotten it ridiculously wrong...with his degree and social class, he should be more concerned about doing his part to better the system instead of this bizarre parody of an actual poor person.


----------



## flummoxed

Thalassa said:


> Everyone doesn't get to be a victim in the narrative. That's where today's liberals have gotten it ridiculously wrong...with his degree and social class, he should be more concerned about doing his part to better the system instead of this bizarre parody of an actual poor person.


I think this is why most of the engineers I meet are fiscally conservative. Because I remember being in college and Arts and Science buildings were ghost towns after about 9PM but the Engineering buildings had people studying literally 24/7. There's a point in life where you have to start blaming yourself for your failures and getting a job at WallMart and a worthless Philosophy degree are personal decisions, not life beating you down. If you hava enough money to get a college education then you can major in something that makes $100,000 on average or something that makes $25,000 on average, but you can't complain about money if you choose the later. Just FWIW I made $125,000 the year I turned 25 and no part of that had to do with luck. It was a lot of hard work and sleepless nights where I could have been out drinking and partying. Now, a lot of people would prefer those simple pleasures over money and that's great for them, but again if that's the way they want to live it's a choice and they can't expect to have their cake and eat it to (AKA: get a BS major and a good salary).


----------



## Thalassa

flummoxed said:


> I think this is why most of the engineers I meet are fiscally conservative. Because I remember being in college and Arts and Science buildings were ghost towns after about 9PM but the Engineering buildings had people studying literally 24/7. There's a point in life where you have to start blaming yourself for your failures and getting a job at WallMart and a worthless Philosophy degree are personal decisions, not life beating you down. If you hava enough money to get a college education then you can major in something that makes $100,000 on average or something that makes $25,000 on average, but you can't complain about money if you choose the later. Just FWIW I made $125,000 the year I turned 25 and no part of that had to do with luck. It was a lot of hard work and sleepless nights where I could have been out drinking and partying. Now, a lot of people would prefer those simple pleasures over money and that's great for them, but again if that's the way they want to live it's a choice and they can't expect to have their cake and eat it to (AKA: get a BS major and a good salary).


Well one of the things Gen Y has been encouraged to do apart from working for more ethical companies is to become self employed, to fight for small business, instead of being dependent on a corporation. 

Everyone makes mistakes, but this is more indicative of someone living in a fantasy world. 

I can't be a conservative because their policies on oil, coal and global domination are archaic, suicidal and homicidal. 

I'd like to see a group of real conservatives emerge. ..people who balance personal responsibility with community responsibility, conservation of real resources as well as money, conserving our own culture without trying to destroy everyone else's.


----------



## Peter

xisnotx said:


> So, I started working at the Walmart in Mays Landing, New Jersey in the beginning of June of this year initially as an ICS associate (Inventory) and later as a CAP team associate (customer service). What I really did was stock shelves. I worked hard at my job and did a lot, but in that time span I called out a total of 8 days..so they decided to fire me. Beyond working myself tired, J had a step brother under my care that I had to schedule around. They kept on switching my schedule so I would work at their discretion...not really able to get a consistent schedule. I worked for $9 an hour.
> 
> I have a Bachelors degree in Philosophy (don't do Philosophy) and a cert. in management. I worked at a level below I should have been, as a grunt worker and not a manager, for less money than I could have had, and with an amount of effort that wasn't common.
> 
> I still got fired.
> 
> I'm a 25 year old man and trust me when I say you don't want me on these streets. So which is it, do you want me to be employed...of should I start the next world war right here in the east coast. I'm not opposed to either but it is to your benefit I am employed. You want me to buy into the system..because if I don't, those are lives I'll be buying instead.
> 
> At the end of the day, a man has to eat. Kill or be killed, or just let me eat before it gets to that. That's your first warning.


So you´re one of the reasons that the USA should ban guns?


----------



## Merov

Thalassa said:


> Well one of the things Gen Y has been encouraged to do apart from working for more ethical companies is to become self employed, to fight for small business, instead of being dependent on a corporation.
> 
> Everyone makes mistakes, but this is more indicative of someone living in a fantasy world.
> 
> I can't be a conservative because their policies on oil, coal and global domination are archaic, suicidal and homicidal.
> 
> I'd like to see a group of real conservatives emerge. ..people who balance personal responsibility with community responsibility, conservation of real resources as well as money, conserving our own culture without trying to destroy everyone else's.


I don't know if this generation CAN fend for themselves. Maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## flummoxed

Thalassa said:


> I can't be a conservative because their policies on oil, coal and global domination are archaic, suicidal and homicidal.


Don't confuse the notions of fiscal conservatism with the Republican Party as they don't come anywhere close to being fiscally conservative. Both parties are fiscally liberal, it's just who they feel should be lavished with money. Paying Trillions to the military for foreign wars is the exact opposite of what it means to be Conservative.


----------



## bender477

xisnotx said:


> I'm not here tryna slave away my life for pennies. I mean, you pay me $800 a month you get $800 effort


hear, hear
I have never worked my ass off for a job, and this was because none of them were worth shit.
the ones for which I did I deeply regret.


----------



## bender477

flummoxed said:


> Just FWIW I made $125,000 the year I turned 25 and no part of that had to do with luck. It was a lot of hard work and sleepless nights where I could have been out drinking and partying


you can do it all right and still get fucked over.
I was in an engineering program but had to drop out to be massively ill with something no one believed exists, but now they kind of believe. it was a real clusterfuck esp in getting accomodations, medical leave (I think told them I was depressed in the end).
I've worked in a few places like walmart. I take jobs because they show and if they work out great and if they don't (I usually don't make more than a couple of months) then too bad and I move on. I'm pretty good at leveraging the situation to get the most out of it. one thing I've learned -- and condolences to the OP on this one -- is that you don't actually have to do anything wrong to be fired: in fact you can be a great employee but due to the nature of labor laws here in the US it doesn't matter. walmart is the most famous example of abusive labor practices but most low wage gigs are equally as horrible.
I'm pretty pissed at the system too: welfare & medicare are so underfunded that w/o the clever financial arrangement I have now I would not be able to treat my illness: apparently am just expected to lie in bed and waste away. this is stupid. now that I've thrown money at the problem I am better but I wouldn't have had to wait this long had the state been willing to invest some money in me a little earlier in the game. my plan to "get back" takes a more pragmatic route however: trying to elect pro-labor politicians. we'll see.


----------



## DAPHNE XO

The best part about this thread is he's not even asking a question, just updating us on the status of his life while ignoring all the good advice, and presenting us with a monolouge of his feelings infused with weird threatening speech.

Anyhoo... OP, you losing your job has absolutely nothing to do with your degree or your nephew, and probably everything to do with your attitude, which I'm going to assume you presented to your superiors (moaning and bitching about how crap your job is, is a surefire way to be dismissed), and the fact you took out 8 days while working a minimum wage job (to add insult to injury).

Minimum wage jobs are so poorly paid because you don't need a lot of skills to be able to do them, and they tend to have the largest pool of prospective employers. Ergo, you are replaceable - as you have seen. If you are replaceable, you will not be valued - Common Sense Logic 101.

There is plenty you can do with your degree, but the state of the labour market is you need experience before people are willing to offer you a job that's worth something. The sort of _*INTERNSHIPS *_I've been applying for are asking for two years worth of experience from candidates or they shouldn't bother applying. This is on top of the fact most interns wouldn't have even graduated yet, so most people are actually studying as opposed to working. However, this woeful state of affairs is not because the system hates me, it's because the system is overflooded with people who want a job so they need a way to be able to filter out those that can (and will do a good job), from those that won't (cos they're too busy bitching and moaning about the system). The best way to do that is to have relevant work experience in the field.

I'm getting incredible responses from the few companies I have applied to... and I'm in my final year of Psychology and Philosophy. Some would say these are two of the most useless subjects ever, but that's because they have no clue what they are talking about and haven't realised there's more to life than STEM subjects.

The best piece of advice I can give you is this: if you can afford it, get a part time job doing something basic, and in your spare time volunteer at a charity doing the kind of work you will want a career in. You'll be surprised how easy it is to tolerate wage-slaving when you have something else going on - makes you realise there's life after minimum wage so all this dog work and paying your dues is worth it. Do that for one year then leverage that to get better entry level jobs in your field. Do not go back to do more schooling, you are wasting your time and throwing your money down the drain. The two qualifications you have are enough - just get working!

...But, tbh, I doubt you'll take heed to any of the good advice you've been given... you seem deadset on keeping your victimhood mentality so you shouldn't be too surprised you hate life right now.


----------



## bender477

DAPHNE LXIV said:


> it's because the system is overflooded with people who want a job so they need a way to be able to filter out


a better question is "why is the system overflooded with ppl hoping to work for free?". likewise, "why are there 10 candidates for every job opening?" this is a more useful line of questioning than insulting the OP.


----------



## DAPHNE XO

bender477 said:


> a better question is "why is the system overflooded with ppl hoping to work for free?". likewise, "why are there 10 candidates for every job opening?" this is a more useful line of questioning than insulting the OP.


Globalisation. Not even sure why this is being asked, surely it's common sense. More people are being educated in the domestic labour markets (the number of people graduating each year is increasing) and more people are moving around (immigration).

And if we want to talk about insults, how many people are willing to work for free... really? No one hopes to work for free, people do it in the short term in hopes of getting a better paying job in the long term.


----------



## bender477

DAPHNE LXIV said:


> Globalisation. Not even sure why this is being asked, surely it's common sense.


see my common sense was telling me that too many people are graduating from certain training programs.
for example there is a shortage of roofers and lathers in my part of the world, but plenty of college grads waiting tables.

so let's advance this question further, what do we specifically mean my "globalization": are we referring to free trade agreements? jet plane travel? telecommunications? why is this driving down wages and increasing competition, and what can we do to solve the problem?


----------



## DAPHNE XO

bender477 said:


> see my common sense was telling me that too many people are graduating *from certain training programs*.
> for example there is a shortage of roofers and lathers in my part of the world, but plenty of college grads waiting tables.
> 
> so let's advance this question further, what do we specifically mean my "globalization": are we referring to free trade agreements? jet plane travel? telecommunications? why is this driving down wages and increasing competition, and what can we do to solve the problem?


Isn't that due to government policices that encouraged more people to go to college and take out loans to do so? That short term policy backfired but most government policies do anyway.

Get an economics textbook and read it.


----------



## bender477

DAPHNE LXIV said:


> Isn't that due to government policices that encouraged more people to go to college and take out loans to do so? That short term policy backfired but most government policies do anyway.
> 
> Get an economics textbook and read it.


thanks bro, I've read plenty of them.
apparently this is a counselling issue as these advanced manufacturing jobs require some schooling as well. there was never much discussion of "who are you and what do you want to be" in my hs and apparently many others which I always imagined explained the popularity of this forum.
pretty sure it's all the companies requiring people to have a BA for any sort of entry level work whatsoever which are fueling the uni demand.


----------



## DAPHNE XO

bender477 said:


> thanks bro, I've read plenty of them.
> apparently this is a counselling issue as these advanced manufacturing jobs require some schooling as well. there was never much discussion of "who are you and what do you want to be" in my hs and apparently many others which I always imagined explained the popularity of this forum.
> *pretty sure it's all the companies requiring people to have a BA for any sort of entry level work whatsoever which are fueling the uni demand*.


eh this is the classic chicken and the egg game tbh. So there's not much point in arguing it. But where I'm from, the government incentivised more people to go to uni, and the crazy requirements was the end result.

Not too sure what you mean by counselling issue. Not too sure why you're surprised advanced manufacturing needs schooling.


----------



## bender477

DAPHNE LXIV said:


> Not too sure why you're suprised advanced manufacturing needs schooling.


not too sure why you think I'm surprised



> So there's not much point in arguing it.


actually there are a lot of things to talk about. like "how can we find a less classist way to sort job candidates if uni is not accessible to everyone?'
to wit: there are a massive number of people on disability who are there because of bullshit requirements of the casual workforce, to wit: standing for 8 hours straight. you are paying for this.


----------



## DAPHNE XO

bender477 said:


> not too sure why you think I'm surprised
> 
> 
> actually there are a lot of things to talk about. like "how can we find a less classist way to sort job candidates if uni is not accessible to everyone?'
> to wit: there are a massive number of people on disability who are there because of bullshit requirements of the casual workforce, to wit: standing for 8 hours straight. you are paying for this.


I literally have no idea what you are asking, and I'm pretty sure if I was to give my honest answer (based on what I think you are asking) it would be deemed insensitive. But I hope you find the answers you seek eventually.


----------



## bender477

DAPHNE LXIV said:


> I literally have no idea what you are asking, and I'm pretty sure if I was to give my honest answer (based on what I think you are asking) it would be deemed insensitive. But I hope you find the answers you seek eventually.


I literally have no idea why you are so confused as I think I communicated my point clearly.


----------



## flummoxed

bender477 said:


> you can do it all right and still get fucked over.


I know. I had a six figure job. Then I went to jail for 6 months. Then I got another job. Then I went to jail for another 6 months. Then I got another six figure job. You just have to keep fighting. Never give up no matter what the world throws at you.
@DAPHNE LXIV
:wink:


----------



## Metalize

Really?

Wow. Some people haul ass just to maintain their shitty-income jobs, while others can do that, huh. I _really_ have a lot of rethinking to do.


----------



## bender477

flummoxed said:


> Then I went to jail for 6 months.


what were you doing, insider trading? should I be just like you when I grow up?



Metasentient said:


> Wow. Some people haul ass just to maintain their shitty-income jobs


inorite, working hard is for suckers. and walmart slaves oh wait


----------



## DAPHNE XO

bender477 said:


> I literally have no idea why you are so confused as I think I communicated my point clearly.


Oh okay, well let me be bluntly honest then: I literally don't care what you are saying. I also don't get how someone who has supposedly read an economics textbook is asking questions that belie basic reading comprehension. You are not here for answers, you're just here to find someone to blame for your predictament, your entire attitude was defensive and cantankerous from the get go and I genuinely don't even think you know what it is you want, outside a way to pass blame for your current situation.

Just because you want to waste my time with asinine questions doesn't mean I'm going to indulge you in that.


----------



## DAPHNE XO

flummoxed said:


> I know. I had a six figure job. Then I went to jail for 6 months. Then I got another job. Then I went to jail for another 6 months. Then I got another six figure job. You just have to keep fighting. Never give up no matter what the world throws at you.
> 
> @_DAPHNE LXIV_
> :wink:


Are you a banker?


----------



## hal0hal0

DAPHNE LXIV said:


> The best piece of advice I can give you is this: if you can afford it, get a part time job doing something basic, and in your spare time volunteer at a charity doing the kind of work you will want a career in. You'll be surprised how easy it is to tolerate wage-slaving when you have something else going on - makes you realise there's life after minimum wage so all this dog work and paying your dues is worth it. Do that for one year then leverage that to get better entry level jobs in your field. Do not go back to do more schooling, you are wasting your time and throwing your money down the drain. The two qualifications you have are enough - just get working!


I agree with this. I just came off a 30 day stretch with not a single day off and close to 70 hours a week, but I take it as a personal challenge. Then again, I have an overactive imagination, love to learn new things, and just like to do things in general. True, a good portion of it is soul-sucking and over half of my work hours are unpaid internship, but I have come to the conclusion that so long as I have a variety of things going on, then I can maintain my sanity. In spite of all that, I still find the time to put an obscene number of hours into my hobbies. I have lost tonnes of sleep, lol.

There are more hours in the day than people realize, I think.

Now, I'm not one to extoll the virtues of capitalism. I think there are a lot of problems with free market, even if I believe that generally speaking, rational self-interest is a pretty powerful outlook. My political views are frankly confused and bewildered; I will openly admit I don't know where I stand on the political spectrum because I think there is validity to both sides and I've gone from raging liberal to libertarian uber conservative and now? I half-jokingly call myself a nihilist. I kind of roll my eyes at "blame teh system!" self-victimization, but I can see why... it can be impersonal working under decisions of corporate. For instance, my hours just got slashed this month due to budget cuts and I never miss days, am competent, quick, have a solid work ethic, and I always do my best to communicate and ask questions when needed. 

I do like working for smaller businesses, because it is more closely knit, and the bosses will actually talk with you; I find they're a bit more hands on, whereas for corporations, obviously you're more limited in that regard, so decisions from higher ups can feel *very* impersonal.

My conclusion is in line with Shakespeare's at times, that the world is simply mad. I don't believe any one system will be perfect and it's more about learning to navigate the system as opposed assuming a perfect system will do the work for you. There are some shitty systems, out there, though... that's why I think feedback is so important, and I love it when superiors actually ask for it; I am always honest in that regard. Working relationships really need to be just that, relationships.

My advice? *Network*. I while ago, I was too prideful and stubborn to network because I saw it as a cheap way of getting in the back door, but really, it's a way of casting a line. You still have to be COMPETENT at whatever job you do, imo, but it can open up possibilities and opportunities.

But I agree that it starts with attitude. It's also nice having a bit of spending money, LOL. I will admit my life philosophy has turned me into a bit of a hedonist, but I tend to see beauty in the oddest of places. Poetry amidst the mundane. It helps that one of my favorite writers is Raymond Carver. He saw things. What an eye.


----------



## bender477

DAPHNE LXIV said:


> someone who has supposedly read an economics textbook is asking questions that belie basic reading comprehension


do you disagree that increasing the number of available workers depresses wages?


----------



## DAPHNE XO

bender477 said:


> do you disagree that increasing the number of available workers depresses wages?












*NOTHING'S EVER GONNA KEEP YOU DOWN! a*


----------



## flummoxed

DAPHNE LXIV said:


> Are you a banker?


Pfft, who are you kidding. Bankers don't go to jail when they screw people over... they get a 5 million dollar bonus for it.


----------



## yet another intj

xisnotx said:


> So, I started working at the Walmart in Mays Landing, New Jersey in the beginning of June of this year initially as an ICS associate (Inventory) and later as a CAP team associate (customer service). What I really did was stock shelves. I worked hard at my job and did a lot, but in that time span I called out a total of 8 days..so they decided to fire me. Beyond working myself tired, J had a step brother under my care that I had to schedule around. They kept on switching my schedule so I would work at their discretion...not really able to get a consistent schedule. I worked for $9 an hour.


I'm sorry for your terrible experience but it was nothing but a job. Stop investing in past if you want to build something in future.



xisnotx said:


> I have a Bachelors degree in Philosophy (don't do Philosophy) and a cert. in management. I worked at a level below I should have been, as a grunt worker and not a manager, for less money than I could have had, and with an amount of effort that wasn't common..


Sue the college... Nobody promised you anything but having a degree. Now, you have a degree and nothing else will be served on a silver platter. You will struggle and suffer for it. Losing everything and starting all over again is the very essence of life.



xisnotx said:


> I still got fired..


Again... Stop repeating what happened and checking if it was a bad dream. It's life and you are not the first overqualified people they fired. You accepted "that" job, served and dismissed. Keep moving. No corporation is special if they don't have an interest in your services anymore and they are not the only one.



xisnotx said:


> I'm a 25 year old man and trust me when I say you don't want me on these streets. So which is it, do you want me to be employed...of should I start the next world war right here in the east coast. I'm not opposed to either but it is to your benefit I am employed. You want me to buy into the system..because if I don't, those are lives I'll be buying instead.


Who is Ronnie Pickering?



xisnotx said:


> At the end of the day, a man has to eat. Kill or be killed, or just let me eat before it gets to that. That's your first warning.


Are you blackmailing society for your "very" personal frustration? Oh, here... Take this CEO position and please don't hurt us. Seriously, did you ever think about why there's a law enforcement and how many violent public enemies they put to sleep? Many... You are not special and nobody will take you seriously unless you start with looking at the mirror.


----------



## bender477

DAPHNE LXIV said:


> *NOTHING'S EVER GONNA KEEP YOU DOWN! a*


I also get my life advice from films glorifying child labor




yet another intj said:


> about why there's a law enforcement


because black people? :0


----------



## DAPHNE XO

bender477 said:


> I also get my life advice from films glorifying child labor


Absolutely fascinating. Do tell me more.


----------



## Brian1

Several things, I did the same exact thing at a college bookstore, because, I was sick, got fired. Did you give Wal-mart an doctor's notice? Anything more than three days out, it is a universal rule to get a doctor's notice, Otherwise it's like people said, its not fair to the other workers involved, because, they have their own job, but, they now have to do your job. Do you think that's fair to them? If you have someone you need to care for, be upfront with your boss. In theory, if you can do the job, they will understand. If you don't tell them, look the nature of retail is you're assigned a number of hours at your boss's discretion, because you asked for a job, at their company, and, you signed a statement that you are under no obligation to stay there from either party. You Kant be on the streets, because, then your life will be short ,and, brutish. I took philosophy too. Aristotle. You're employed by Walmart, Aristotle constructed the beehive system, in the Nichomedian Ethics, where everyone is assigned a job for the larger goof of the system, like being a bridlemaker, for the knights, who need their horses fitted. It's no different for working for a company. You're assigned a job, so that you perform it, and the company will thrive. You called out 8 days, they need to find a better bee, to do your job, so the company will thrive. 




xisnotx said:


> So, I started working at the Walmart in Mays Landing, New Jersey in the beginning of June of this year initially as an ICS associate (Inventory) and later as a CAP team associate (customer service). What I really did was stock shelves. I worked hard at my job and did a lot, but in that time span I called out a total of 8 days..so they decided to fire me. Beyond working myself tired, J had a step brother under my care that I had to schedule around. They kept on switching my schedule so I would work at their discretion...not really able to get a consistent schedule. I worked for $9 an hour.
> 
> I have a Bachelors degree in Philosophy (don't do Philosophy) and a cert. in management. I worked at a level below I should have been, as a grunt worker and not a manager, for less money than I could have had, and with an amount of effort that wasn't common.
> 
> I still got fired.
> 
> I'm a 25 year old man and trust me when I say you don't want me on these streets. So which is it, do you want me to be employed...of should I start the next world war right here in the east coast. I'm not opposed to either but it is to your benefit I am employed. You want me to buy into the system..because if I don't, those are lives I'll be buying instead.
> 
> At the end of the day, a man has to eat. Kill or be killed, or just let me eat before it gets to that. That's your first warning.


----------



## flummoxed

DAPHNE LXIV said:


> Absolutely fascinating. Do tell me more.


On an unrelated note, would you be interested in marrying me in order to help me reduce my tax burden? Also, I have US citizenship if that helps. :happy:


----------



## Dante Scioli

I'm late to this party but I wanted to reply to this:



Revenant said:


> Nice, way to "warn society" that "the system" should be forced to deal with you. If you'd like, you can go to another country where "the system" will put you in a place, and you can follow their designated roles. Capitalism may suck here and there, but hey--at least you can do what the fuck you want to do _if you actually want to get it._ Which, by the way, doesn't involve calling out eight times over a span of _four months._
> 
> I was a manager at the age of 25, and I fired quite a few people for calling out three or four times in six months. It wasn't because I was an asshole or because "the system" told me to; it was because every time they called out, they forced one or two other employees to do what they couldn't do. So every time that asshat would call out "sick," it actually hurt other people.
> 
> It's funny--all humans are selfish. But I really hate the pathetic drivel that comes out of people when they say shit like, "the system" and blame other people for their own actions (or lack of action). It's a new form of selfishness; instead of pursuing what they want and achieving it (selfishly), they actually believe they are entitled to things and that life should grant them their wishes--simply because someone else appears to have what they want.


Yeah okay the way he went about it, structuring his dissatisfaction with the system as blackmail, does not inspire any sympathy and is utterly tactless. But there is some truth to it. There is also truth in what you're saying.

Our system is structured to permit you to make your own way, definitely. I don't think the OP objects to this. I don't think he wants to live in a country where his life is dictated to him. I think he wants to live within what could reasonably be called "our system," perhaps with some small changes or perhaps just with a bit more luck.

It is the responsibility of the government and wider society to make sure that the opportunity to work is there for nearly all adults. It's up to him to take advantage of that opportunity and succeed, yes, but to say that each of us are owed nothing at all is not correct. By and large, he is denied by law the right to forage, hunt, and grow crops. We call these things theft, poaching, and trespassing. Your ability to do these things and survive as a wild man is severely limited. You are pretty much forced to survive as a modern man, subject to employment. Given this reality, you are reasonably owed the opportunity for employment.

That said, he did make it sound like he thought being absent 8 times in four months is not grounds to be fired. I think it is, as do many of us in this thread.


----------



## bender477

DAPHNE LXIV said:


> Absolutely fascinating. Do tell me more.


I thought you didn't have time for my stupid questions :0


----------



## aef8234

bender477 said:


> I thought you didn't have time for my stupid questions :0


Well, she didn't say anything about stupid statements.


----------



## bender477

aef8234 said:


> Well, she didn't say anything about stupid statements.


you probably thought karate kid was an inspirational movie


----------



## aef8234

bender477 said:


> you probably thought karate kid was an inspirational movie


Implying I watched a movie about will smith's insane son, or a movie I wasn't even in America to watch.


----------



## Lord Necro

Unless you are self-employed, your employer has control what, where, and when you work. 8 days off in how much time? No employer will keep you if they start to see you slack off, unless you are (as I said) self-employed, which you could very well be since you have a major in management. If you want a better chance for a more fixated schedule, you may as well find a unionized job, pay union dues, and still not have guaranteed back up from them when you really need it. Also depending where you live, college degrees may mean little to nothing when looking for a job. As a nation, we aren't exactly the Capitalist paradise like we once were.


----------



## Miss Prince

I demand to see this war


----------



## DAPHNE XO

flummoxed said:


> On an unrelated note, would you be interested in marrying me in order to help me reduce my tax burden? Also, I have US citizenship if that helps. :happy:


*
HAHAHAHAHAHAHA. * I actually lol'd pretty hard.
For all intents and purposes this is me clearly rejecting such a preposterous, enticing and mutually beneficial offer that I am absolutely sure I will reject as it is illegal, and that is why it will be rejected, post haste.

And just so everyone knows, I am clearly rejecting this offer for US citizenship, because I don't want that, at all.

:happy:


----------



## DAPHNE XO

Back on topic: in the US workers have very few rights in the workplace and are usually guaranteed a dismissal if they try and form unions or complain about their work contracts/environment through the legal system. And if somehow they are not dismissed, they usually return to a very hostile work environment and are subject to intimidating behaviours by senior staff.

It's kind of sad.


----------



## flummoxed

DAPHNE LXIV said:


> Back on topic: in the US workers have very few rights in the workplace and are usually guaranteed a dismissal if they try and form unions or complain about their work contracts/environment through the legal system. And if somehow they are not dismissed, they usually return to a very hostile work environment and are subject to intimidating behaviours by senior staff.
> 
> It's kind of sad.


Well, that's definitely not true. Union rates where I work are $44/hr ($54/hr when they reach chief) and the members of the union are basically impossible to fire. With overtime most of them make in excess of $200,000.


----------



## bender477

flummoxed said:


> Union rates where I work are $44/hr ($54/hr when they reach chief) and the members of the union are basically impossible to fire. With overtime most of them make in excess of $200,000.


are you a police officer?
@*DAPHNE LXIV* is totally correct abt US work environments, furthermore, the jobs which do have unions are by and large held by men....
women in "newer" industries have tried to create legislation in which they are allowed to unionize (eg home care workers) but they keep getting shot down by the supreme court.


----------



## flummoxed

bender477 said:


> are you a police officer?
> @*DAPHNE LXIV* is totally correct abt US work environments, furthermore, the jobs which do have unions are by and large held by men....
> women in "newer" industries have tried to create legislation in which they are allowed to unionize (eg home care workers) but they keep getting shot down by the supreme court.


Are you kidding me? Unions are very strong in many parts of the country. Union wages through most of the North East are $40-$100 for all sorts of positions such as construction and public sector. Where are some Supreme Court cases saying people can't unionize? I've only ever seen cases saying they can't be FORCED to unionize. A case such as this is on the current court docket even as we speak. Plus, if @DAPHNE LXIV would just marry me then she wouldn't have to worry about working anyways so this is all her own fault to begin with. :shocked:


----------



## bender477

flummoxed said:


> Union wages through most of the North East are $40-$100 for all sorts of positions such as construction and public sector.


these are male-dominated industries tho, I would never get hired for a construction job. the public sector jobs which pay well are also male-dominated eg police officer and fireman. for some reason working for social services doesn't pay shit.

the "forced" stuff is a weird argument, I'm slightly in favor of not allowing people to be selfish free agents because while this benefits them it seriously weakens the union movement. it seems anti-liberty until you remember that scott walker is a great right to work crusader and then it seems anti-schmuck koch buttboy


----------

